# Fear of Ebola Coming To America



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2014)

I heard them talking about the Ebola virus being very delicate so far, and intimate contact would be needed for transmission of the disease, exposure to blood, etc.  They also mentioned that scientists like to play with these viruses, and someone with evil intentions could possibly make it so that it's airborne, and easy to catch as the common cold or flu.  http://www.cnn.com/2014/07/29/health/ebola-outbreak-american-dies/index.html


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 30, 2014)

It's almost as if life is imitating art ...

In one of the Tom Clancy novels the bad guys determine that they can encapsulate the Ebola Zaire virus to make it airborne and plan to release it at the Australian Olympics via the cooling showers that everyone walked through.

The U.S. is so worried about what's going on in the rest of the worls but I don't see that we're taking this threat seriously enough. 

I still wonder how those docs died if they were so knowledgeable about the means of transmission ...


----------



## d0ug (Aug 1, 2014)

The drug companies want more costumers they need more frightening disease.
http://www.naturalnews.com/046275_Ebola_victim_air_transport_continental_USA.html
I still make my colloidal silver just encase and before all the people jump on this check out pubmed they have over a thousand published medical studies on silver.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2014)

The two American victims of Ebola are to be flown back to the United States to be with their families.  There are mixed feelings about this, because of the fear of the virus spreading in the United States...http://ktla.com/2014/07/31/two-americans-infected-with-ebola-virus-returning-to-u-s-for-treatment/


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 1, 2014)

That IS taking a chance - I hope the authorities take all possible precautions with the transport. This isn't something to take lightly - these two people could be Patient Zero, the source of an entirely new outbreak here.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2014)

Very true Sifu, it seems that they've been pretty sloppy in the past with handling of virus experiments, etc.  Let's hope that someone is awake and thinking logically. :distrust:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm glad that the doctor that is here already is improving.  They are both Americans, and they should be able to come back to their own country and be near their families during this trying time.  It appears that they are taking good precautions with the disease.  I think that the scientists in the US want to study the virus and create a serum to treat the disease, and possibly create a vaccination for future use.  I won't even get the flu vaccine, you can bet I won't be taking an Ebola vaccine if they come out with it.   I'll probably be long gone by that time anyway.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 4, 2014)

Executive order for detaining anyone with "a" respiratory disease, just about 'any' respiratory disease. You have a case of the flu with symptoms and theoretically you could be detained or quarantined. Release is conditional meaning what will you be forced to sign if quarantined.

http://www.examiner.com/article/oba...ention-of-americans-with-respiratory-diseases

Over reaching? Pray you don't get something stuck in your throat in the wrong place or allergies act up. Pray that the wrong government official doesn't like your attitude.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 4, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm glad that the doctor that is here already is improving.  They are both Americans, and they should be able to come back to their own country and be near their families during this trying time.  It appears that they are taking good precautions with the disease.  I think that the scientists in the US want to study the virus and create a serum to treat the disease, and possibly create a vaccination for future use.  I won't even get the flu vaccine, you can bet I won't be taking an Ebola vaccine if they come out with it.   I'll probably be long gone by that time anyway.



I think any vaccine will be used for health workers. The general population in a developed country is not greatly at risk.
People who work closely with certain animals - primates, pigs - would benefit from a vaccine.


----------



## Michael. (Aug 5, 2014)

We have very few facilities on this planet for Disease Control & Prevention


Centers for Disease Control & Prevention - CDC headquarters in Atlanta, Georgia.

Porton Down is one of the most sensitive and secret sites in the UK. 

Biological research center in Koltsovo, Novosibirsk Oblast, Russia.



*Would you believe it?*

Federal investigators are probing how vials of smallpox made their way into a storage room at a Food and Drug Administration lab near the US capital, 

The vials were labelled "variola," another name for smallpox, and appear to date from the 1950s, the US Centres for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) said in a statement.

They were found in an unused portion of a storeroom in an FDA laboratory, located on the National Institutes of Health campus in Bethesda, Maryland.

There is no evidence that the vials had been opened, and "onsite biosafety personnel have not identified any infectious exposure risk to lab workers or the public," the CDC said.

The vials have been moved to a high-security lab at the CDC headquarters in Atlanta, Georgia.




http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2014/07/...-1950s-discovered-in-unused-fda-storage-room/


----------



## d0ug (Aug 17, 2014)

This is very interesting and quite cheap that is probably why you done hear much about it. I have no idea if it works but it sound reasonable 

How did the early vaccine work they killed the virus and then injected it into a person causing the immune system to find it an build an immunity. 
It is well established that Ebola can be killed with sodium hypochlorite, also known as bleach. It's also killed with methyl alcohol, Triton X-100 (a cleaning agent ), and UV radiation.
There is a system developed years ago that took blood from a person own body and exposure it to UV light for a short time of time than put it back into the vein. This was very successful but little or nothing has been heard of this technique. The technique is called Photoluminescence in 1930 a Dr. N.R. Finsen got a Nobel Prize for his work in phototherapy. 
If this therapy is correct all a person would need is a quartz hypodermic needle glass will not work and some Ultra violet light and they could give themselves immunity.
Expariments done by Dr.E.W.Rebbeck who done over 3,000 UV blood irradiations found these results 
Increase of red and white blood cells 
Activation of cortisone-like molecules. called sterols, into vitamin D
The bacteria are killed directly the blood is able to give this killing ability to other blood cells causing a [self-generated] vaccine.
Restoration of normal chemical balance.
Disease-altered fat elements in the blood are restored to normal size and moment.
UV radiation has cumulative effects. Each treatment builds on and enhances previous treatments.


----------



## Ina (Aug 17, 2014)

Doug, Why do you think the medical authorities have discontinued these methods? :wave:


----------



## d0ug (Aug 17, 2014)

These technique have been known for 60+ years and only the alternative medical people are using it.   http://undergroundhealthreporter.com/photoluminescence-therapy/#axzz3AfdTl13p
There is no money in this for the drug companies so why look at it.


----------



## Debby (Aug 18, 2014)

d0ug said:


> The drug companies want more costumers they need more frightening disease.
> http://www.naturalnews.com/046275_Ebola_victim_air_transport_continental_USA.html
> I still make my colloidal silver just encase and before all the people jump on this check out pubmed they have over a thousand published medical studies on silver.




My husband makes colloidal silver so we're always stocked up on it.  So if you started showing symptoms, what would you do?  Start drinking a certain amount every day and put away worries about turning into a grey?


----------



## d0ug (Aug 18, 2014)

I also make CS and have hydrogen peroxided, Dr.Beck protocol, and herbs so I am safe too. The idea of taking your own blood exposing it to UV light and then putting it back without additives sounded interesting.


----------



## Bettyann (Aug 18, 2014)

It will be interesting to see if a new 'vaccine' will be invented to 'prevent Ebola'...and of course, this will make Big Pharma billions of dollars, which to me, is the root of this whole scare.
If it makes a person feel more secure to 'be prepared' than by all means, do what you think is necessary...just don't let the Powers That Be keep you in a state of fear....that state is the ROOT of ALL illness.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 18, 2014)

Well said Bettyann!  If they appear with an Ebola vaccine, I won't be standing in line.  I don't even get flu vaccines, etc., too much questionable ingredients in those things, and not much proof that they are effective either.  Best to just try to keep a strong immune system, through healthy nutrition and supplements.


----------



## d0ug (Aug 21, 2014)

The US air force have done the research on Colloidal Silver and Ebola and you will find it here.
https://blu174.mail.live.com/mail/V...linbox&attindex=0&cp=-1&attdepth=0&n=24988904


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2014)

I heard that the victims of Ebola who were brought back to the US are now free from the disease, and returning home to their families.  That's good news!


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 21, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I heard that the victims of Ebola who were brought back to the US are now free from the disease, and returning home to their families.  That's good news!



Good news indeed. But it raises a question as to the stats used to describe this disease - maybe they need to have geographic stats attached as well. For example, it is 70% lethal in Africa but only 10% in the U.S. ... 

It isn't that the disease itself is so deadly, but that the services available to treat it are so rarely found in the undeveloped nations.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 30, 2014)

Ebola virus has mutated during outbreaks...http://www.washingtonpost.com/natio...235aaa-2ecb-11e4-bb9b-997ae96fad33_story.html


----------



## Bee (Sep 3, 2014)

The man bought back to the U.K. has recovered and will soon be home.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-29045908


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 3, 2014)

Encouraging news.


----------

